# How to review the BFD preset filter settings w/o changing them?



## floydo (Feb 10, 2008)

About a year ago I created presets using REW and the 1124P for different sub locations in the room. I saved the REW files associated with the locations, and the .req files that identify the filter profiles. I would now like to move the sub to another location, but dummy me did not write down which 1124 setting 1-5 was associated with which sub location, except the current profile setting 4. It is amazing how much one can forget :unbelievable:

Forum resources tell how to change the 1124 filters within a preset, but how do I just look at the settings without changing them so that I can correlate the set PA filters with the .req file settings? 

Also to store something you are supposed to hit store twice. If (you are looking and) store is blinking how do you not change the settings - just press store once? I don't at this point want to modify the settings and found store blinking, so depowered the unit and it quit blinking at turn on. I would think there is a more elegant way to cancel. 

I set these up by setting up a PC (not a laptop), and do not want to do that over to just move the sub to a slightly different location in the living room.

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just select the program and then press Filter Select and turn the dial to filter 1 and press Frequency, Gain, BW to examine the filter. Then press Filter Select again and turn the dial to filter 2 and repeat. The store button will only flash if you change something.

brucek


----------



## floydo (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Brucek for the quick reply!
Works like a charm 
If the store blinks how do I cancel (or not accept the change)?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Change programs escapes from the store mode flashing.


----------

